# Does anyone else wake up a million times a night?



## butterbee (Dec 6, 2006)

I am so anxious that I find it carries over to when I am sleeping. I wake up over and over in the night because I must be hearing things that I am perceiving as a threat or something of that nature.

I end up so exhausted during the day that it is hard to get stuff done. I was just wondering if I am the only one who suffers like this, because it would sure be nice to find someone who could relate to what I am saying.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

I have that problem some nights :hug


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

That happens to me also 
I wake up at least every hour, if not more than that. I guess i'm a very light sleeper.


----------



## butterbee (Dec 6, 2006)

How are you able to deal with the being over exhausted during the day Triste Golem? It seems to take so much out of me, and I'd love any tips you have.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

Take a nap if you can :hug


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

I do. It isn't consistent but I do go through periods where I get very little sleep.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I do a lot. Mostly caused by nightmares jerking me awake. Sometimes I have no idea what made me wake up. I usually nap during the day. Sometimes I'll up my meds if I know I'm going ot have a busy day the next day and that usually keeps me asleep.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

That only happens to me when I am sick, but it _really_ sucks. It makes me feel totally confused, because I almost always have bad dreams and I start confusing reality and the dreams. I'll be laying there in my bed sweating, thinking I'm in some kind of pirate ship battle. :lol


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I can never sleep completely through the night. Maybe it's because of tinnitus.


----------



## Farren (Jan 5, 2006)

Uh no. Never. Fortunatey, I'm a heavy sleeper. The worst is when I can't get to sleep, which almost exclusively occurs on a day I've had caffeine after noon.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I always wake up multiple times during the night. It's rare that I sleep all the way through.


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Lately I've been like this - it's stress and anxiety-related and when the stress is worse the sleep gets worse. I've been relying more on my sleeping tablet the weeks when I'm more stressed-out but definitely not every night.
Meditating during the day is helpful to get the shut-eye and relaxation your body needs to refuel a little bit.


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

I had a big problem with that a little while ago. I'd wake up in the middle of the night and imediately sit up without thinking about it. Then it would take me ages to get back to sleep. I need to be comepletely exahauted when I go to bed.


----------



## Spaz (Dec 3, 2006)

I have had anxiety disorders since I was 11 (i am 40 now) and I have not slept more than 2 hours a nite for many years. I cant stop thinking and worrying and it makes it impossible to sleep.


----------



## neddy (Jul 3, 2006)

I sleep well when I'm very tired but sometimes I have trouble sleeping. No matter how I try I just cant get to sleep. I usually put a dvd on, lie of floor with my pillows and watch the movie when I cant sleep. I have never once made it to the end of the movie.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I end up staying up very late because I can't go to sleep unless I am almost ready to pass out from fatigue. I could lay there for hours sometimes without being able to fall asleep.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Yes, I usually wake up a couple times a night, and feel relieved when I look at the clock and find out I have more time to sleep. I always wake up about a half-hour before I have to wake up, so I just lie there until I have to wake up (honestly I don't know why I set the alarm clock, I guess it's a paranoia thing).


----------



## gingin (Dec 5, 2006)

Sometimes I wake up a lot, did last night sweating. Mostly in the winter because usually will sleep great with the air conditioner on in the summer. I went to turn the heat down last night but it was only on 60. If I dare go to sleep before midnight even at 11:30 I will indefinitely wake up many times after 2 PM. Sometimes I think it's my bed, it's only 2 years old & was upper grade, but it's too soft. Does everyone have a comfortable mattress?


----------



## butterbee (Dec 6, 2006)

It gives me some comfort to know that I am not alone in my sleep problems (I really thought I was. I never met anyone who had the same kinds of sleep problems as me), but also sad to know so many people are suffering the same way I am.

Anxiety is bad enough before you add exhaustion heaped on top of it. :sigh


----------



## ArtVandelay (Nov 11, 2006)

i was just about to say i have been sleeping so much better, but i just realized i still wake up at the very least twice per night. i guess i'm just used to it. still, i'm much better than i was, and it's gotten easier to fall asleep again. i have been really busy lately, working and even going out a little, so i've been so tired when i finally go went to bed i'm out immediately. i've been under a little stress the past 2 weeks, but its productive stress rather than the anxiety i had been dealing with, and thank the universe it is not accompanied by the horribly vivid anxiety nightmares. i also sleep better when its cold, or when there is a fan on.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I used to be able to sleep all the way through the night, but now I wake up every 2-3 hours.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

I also have to have a fan on me to sleep, doesn't matter how cold it is, I can't sleep without it. Though I had to move the fan further away so I wouldn't wake up with a runny nose every morning. I get warm very quickly.
So if it's a warm night, I can only sleep for about an hour at a time, I really don't like summer for that reason.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

heh, i have to do the same thing too, Chrysalii.


----------



## OutbackJack (Dec 5, 2006)

Lately I have been waking 6.30am Arghhh i dont normally wake till 8.15am i get 8hrs sleep but not sure why i am i think its the season so ive made my room darker , But it is still happening, I get a crappy headache and am irritable snappy I tend to take my meds have breakfast fiddle for 1/2 hr on the Pc like now.... and ill go back to bed now for 1hr and wake feeling better..... Lack of sleep or broken makes my panic 3x as bad to cope with and its bad enough! I sympathise OJ :fall


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Does anyone else have a problem with not being able to sleep in complete silence? I _have_ to have something in the background, such as my computer, or a fan. I just can't sleep in complete silence; it freaks me out, or something. :stu


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Njodis said:


> Does anyone else have a problem with not being able to sleep in complete silence? I _have_ to have something in the background, such as my computer, or a fan. I just can't sleep in complete silence; it freaks me out, or something. :stu


I can't sleep in complete silence either. That's why my TV is on all night, volume low enough to where I can here it, but not loud enough to be intrusive.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Njodis said:


> Does anyone else have a problem with not being able to sleep in complete silence? I _have_ to have something in the background, such as my computer, or a fan. I just can't sleep in complete silence; it freaks me out, or something. :stu


I can't sleep in complete silence, due to my tinnitus. I need a fan or radio static or something, or else I just hear that ringing in my ear.


----------



## OutbackJack (Dec 5, 2006)

Njodis said:


> Does anyone else have a problem with not being able to sleep in complete silence? I _have_ to have something in the background, such as my computer, or a fan. I just can't sleep in complete silence; it freaks me out, or something. :stu


wow i thought that was just me! yes a fan lol....even in winter yes just for the noise I hear u can get noise machines Now its summer the A/c is buzzing thankgod


----------



## neddy (Jul 3, 2006)

Njodis said:


> Does anyone else have a problem with not being able to sleep in complete silence? I _have_ to have something in the background, such as my computer, or a fan. I just can't sleep in complete silence; it freaks me out, or something. :stu


I can't either. I work nightshift and sleep during the day so I usually have the radio on for the first hour until I fall asleep then the air conditioner or fan is usually on to drown out any noise. As I live in the tropics you need either the air con or fan all year round as we dont have a winter here.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Njodis said:


> Does anyone else have a problem with not being able to sleep in complete silence? I _have_ to have something in the background, such as my computer, or a fan. I just can't sleep in complete silence; it freaks me out, or something. :stu


reward for most times quoted in a row.
But yeah, I used to have the TV on when I fell asleep, but that keeps me awake now. I always have to have a fan on, for both the noise and breeze.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Njodis said:


> Does anyone else have a problem with not being able to sleep in complete silence? I _have_ to have something in the background, such as my computer, or a fan. I just can't sleep in complete silence; it freaks me out, or something. :stu


I'll quote you too. :b

I sleep in complete silence. It is hard for me to go to sleep with any noise in the background, unless I am really sleepy.

When I was camping down in the Grand Canyon, even though I was exhausted after hiking all day, the noise from the Colorado river 100 feet away was enough to keep me awake for an hour or two before I found some earplugs.


----------

